# red eyed enigma



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, was just wondering what you guys thought :idea: I have a female red eyed enigma thats almost ready to breed, I was planning to mate her with my male mack snow bell albino, but I have several other males available, which would you use?

RAPTOR
APTOR
mack snow
Tremper patternless albino
Bell albino
Giant hybino
Blizzard

Just curious :hmm:


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

raptor it sounds good


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ray1981 said:


> Hi, was just wondering what you guys thought :idea: I have a female red eyed enigma thats almost ready to breed, I was planning to mate her with my male mack snow bell albino, but I have several other males available, which would you use?
> 
> RAPTOR
> APTOR
> ...


Red eyed enigma is a bell albino enigma so stick with your male Bell albino mack snow.You cant go wrong with that one.I wouldn't breed your Bell albino enigma to the RAPTOR,APTOR,Albino patternless,Giant albino hypo.As these are all Tremper albino and it's not wise to cross the Tremper & Bell as they don't click.So you only left with the standed mack snow & blizzard so Bell albino mack snow X bell albino enigma is the way to go : victory:.


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

ye im breeding the same in reverse male red eyed enigma to female mack snow bell albino and that will be a good pairing. I would go with that. 

Ben


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

benjrobinson said:


> ye im breeding the same in reverse male red eyed enigma to female mack snow bell albino and that will be a good pairing. I would go with that.
> 
> Ben


You two could swap your Bell albino mack snow enigma offspring for new blood.Then breed for Bell albino mack super snow enigma : victory:.

Here's a link to a Bell albino mack snow super snow enigma to make your mouth water:mf_dribble:.Super Snow Bell Enigma!!!!!!! - GeckoForums.net


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Would definetely use the mack bell!!


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

gazz said:


> You two could swap your Bell albino mack snow enigma offspring for new blood.Then breed for Bell albino mack super snow enigma : victory:.
> 
> Here's a link to a Bell albino mack snow super snow enigma to make your mouth water:mf_dribble:.Super Snow Bell Enigma!!!!!!! - GeckoForums.net


We could indeed mate, if we get a bell albino mack snow enigma as from a those pairings we would have a 1/16 chance if im correct. So unlikely we would have the two and have one incubated at male and female etc. But its a good idea all the same.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

benjrobinson said:


> We could indeed mate, if we get a bell albino mack snow enigma as from a those pairings we would have a 1/16 chance if im correct. So unlikely we would have the two and have one incubated at male and female etc. But its a good idea all the same.


You have a 1/4 chance, so considerably better tan you initially thought 

Mack Bell x red eyed enigma:

25% Bell 
25% Mack Bell
25% red eyed (Bell) engima
25% Mack Bell enigma


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> You have a 1/4 chance, so considerably better tan you initially thought
> 
> Mack Bell x red eyed enigma:
> 
> ...


 
Surely as the Enigma is a dominant gene compared to the incomplete gene of the Mack, would this then lead to a higher % of Mack Bell Enigma and/or Red Eye Enigma?


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Thanks guys*

Thank you for all your opinions, Im definately going to stick to the original plan and put her with my Mack snow Bell albino, I'll keep you all posted as to how they get along. Heres a couple of picks for you.


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

She still has to gain around another 10g before I'd be happy to put her to my male, she was 36g last weigh in. I got her from Crystal Palace last September.


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

My favourite out of all my geckos (don't tell the others), he's stunning and so chilled out. I got him from David Davies last June.


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry the pics are so big, don't know how to resize them, it took me a while to figure out how to even get them on here :blush:


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Surely as the Enigma is a dominant gene compared to the incomplete gene of the Mack, would this then lead to a higher % of Mack Bell Enigma and/or Red Eye Enigma?


No; the enigma and Mack genes would act completely independently of one another - they are not linked. The enigma is not dominant to the Mack allele, it is dominant to the normal allele (dominance or recessiveness is always with regards to the normal, unmutated allele), the enigma and Mack alleles will be on completely different locuses so what happens to one will have no effect on the other.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> No; the enigma and Mack genes would act completely independently of one another - they are not linked. The enigma is not dominant to the Mack allele, it is dominant to the normal allele (dominance or recessiveness is always with regards to the normal, unmutated allele), the enigma and Mack alleles will be on completely different locuses so what happens to one will have no effect on the other.


Ahhh Thanx Chris

(I'm confused as ever) Just when you think your getting a grasp at this genetics stuff it comes crashing down like the chimneys in Lincolnshire!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't beleive how much enigmas are! i saw the prices when i was CPR last week OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Can't beleive how much enigmas are! i saw the prices when i was CPR last week OMG!!!!!!!!


I know, they dropped the prices since I bought mine as well, I think there about £250 cheaper now :banghead:.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You what - these were 750! (may have been for a pair) - but thats still loads!


----------



## Ray1981 (Jun 6, 2007)

When I bought my little girl she was £1000, the prices on the website are each, have you seen the phantoms and tornado's, I have to start saving again. I wont spend that much on a gecko again, she was a special present and I'm lucky to have her. I just cant wait to get some beautifull babies from her. I really hope I get a stunning red eyed snow enigma.


----------

